# WGSD PUP BEAUTIFUL ON CRAIGS LIST..



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

philadelphia craigslist > 
please flag with care: 


miscategorized




spam/overpost


best of craigslist

German Shepard - White (Buck Co, PA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-12-05, 2:36PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Femal White German Shepard. Good for a faimly w/no cats or other small animals. She likes to PLAY! A little to strong for other litte animals. 
Crate trained - perfectly house broken. She is a yard/house dog, not so good on a leash - but smart enough to learn w/right person. She can sit, lay down, roll over. 
She can jump any fence under 6 ft, but she doesn't run away when she does - just chases cats up trees and then comes home. 
She's smart enough not to go into the busy street outside my house. She is aprox 10 months old. No papers, but undoubtly a full bread white shep. 
My kids brought her home about a month ago, crate & all and said they were babysitting her for a freind... they lied. 

Must relocate her - She has a HIGH degree of shedding - and is playing to hard with my two little dogs. Other than that - she is wonderful in everyway. 

If you have energy and a big yard, call me. In Bucks Co PA


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jen - What is the link and the contact information?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pet/1496243613.html











beautiful girl


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank You Ashley. I couldn't find that post. I did find one with a 5 month old puppy though.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

urgh.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor girl. I hate to see dogs on Craiglist that are being given away. I worry for them. I hope she doesn't fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

She will not let the dog go to rescue.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kathybShe will not let the dog go to rescue.


Nice.







Did she give a reason as to why a stranger on CL is preferable to a rescue?


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

I called on Sat before she put him on CL and she never called me back


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

From what I was told she does not trust rescues.


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

I tried she isn;t very knowledgable..now she is in some waco/Craigs List how dumb


----------

